# Squats and leg-press in the same workout?



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it a good idea to split these two big leg exercises or do them on the same day? I do legs on a Wednesday and always start on squats and try and make it pretty tough. I do a couple of other leg moves and then go onto leg presses, but sometimes i find them hard going. Is it perhaps worth doing leg-press on a Sunday and make it pretty intense?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Squat then leg press is fine .


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I squat and follow with leg press, both 5x5 as well.

Seems to be working fine for me, just a bit sore the next day that's all!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i do it most leg days, sometimes though if i end up doing 5 sets of squats I might miss the leg press


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Is it a good idea to split these two big leg exercises or do them on the same day


do them on the same day ! if you start spitting up big exercises your program will be all over the place.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Same day easily


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Same day is fine.. Always squats first as it's more neurologically challenging.

Typicall I'll start the workout with a low rep squat variation, and then use leg press for higher reps later on..


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Same day is fine.. Always squats first as it's more neurologically challenging.
> 
> Typicall I'll start the workout with a low rep squat variation, and then use leg press for higher reps later on..


Some guy on YouTube says legs have to be done with a high rep range....15-20. For squats etc. Is this true? Or can you work them effectively on a lower rep range, say 6-8?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fletch68 said:


> Some guy on YouTube says legs have to be done with a high rep range....15-20. For squats etc. Is this true? Or can you work them effectively on a lower rep range, say 6-8?


I work squats 1-5 reps


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fletch68 said:


> Some guy on YouTube says legs have to be done with a high rep range....15-20. For squats etc. Is this true? Or can you work them effectively on a lower rep range, say 6-8?


I think both rep ranges are the best route forward. Either training legs twice per week, 1 workout focusing on low volume high intensity compounds... And the other higher volume, higher rep.

Or 2-4 weeks high volume, then 2-4 weeks low volume.

If you go by fiber types then from what I remember, hamstrings are predominantly fast twitch so should be trained heavy, with explosive contractions and lower reps.. And quads are slow twitch so higher TUT.

However, we're all different so personally think people should train with a varied rep range


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

MessyFunk said:


> Using squats, calf raises, lunges and finishing with leg press on my leg day at the moment.. Legs are still dead weight 3 days later


 I tried that once and i was buggered by the end and felt tired the day after. But that must mean the muscles are growing surely?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

MessyFunk said:


> Yep some people think 4 different exercises isn't enough for one session but 4 sets of each of each of those exercises is the most gruelling leg session I've ever done, wasn't just aching the next day I was damaged to the point it made me weak - but that emphasizes the amount of overload used on the muscles which is the reason they must adapt and grow.


I think perhaps i may do a few weeks of heavier weight at 5 or 6 reps and then switch around to lighter weights but do 15 reps or so.


----------

